# BSOD END_OF_NT_EVALUATION_PERIOD STOP on full version



## Roxz (Feb 13, 2010)

i have the full version of windows 7 home premium that is up to date and yerterday or the day before yesterday i start geting this error and is very annoying because it restarts very often END_OF_NT_EVALUATION_PERIOD STOP: 0x00000098 What can i do to fix this? *I dont have an evaluation copy i have the full version*


----------



## loserOlimbs (Jun 19, 2004)

I would say call Microsoft and have them verify the license you have and maybe find a solution. Perhaps a clean install is the only resolution.


----------



## Snuffy1 (Feb 28, 2010)

Easy enough to find if you really have a FULL Version of Windows 7.
orb -> type cmd (right click run as admin) -> in popup type
1.) slmgr.vbs -dli - will tell you about your license
wait for popup
2.) slmgr.vbs -xpr - will give you the expire date on your OS...
Full version should read version 6.1 (7600) permantently activated.

Many a Pirate have offered Patched Version on line or via EBAy and other Auction sites. which are
NOT REALLY FULL OEM versions.... 
many of the Pirate OEM version have a patch which disables " slmgr.vbs and many other MS







commands. " If you version does not allow "slmgr.vbs" to run it is a PIRATE Copy.


----------



## halcy0n (Mar 2, 2010)

I had this error as well, is there any chance you once had a beta version (buld 7100 or any version prior to 7600?) and then simply upgraded using a renaming trick? The problem with this is that certain files are preserved, especially files that don't exist in both versions. The result is the worst of both worlds, your experience this problem because the 7100 build is as of the first of march restarting very two hours. Although i am sure there is a solution to the problem, I was not able to find it, I choice to reinstall. Hope this was helpful!

Sincerely,



-Halcy0n


----------



## Snuffy1 (Feb 28, 2010)

Huuummm, I never had that problem in all my beta testing... with Windows 7. It does sound interesting, can you explain exactly what you are refering too. by RENAMEing trick...

Reason honestly: I upgraded every version during Beta test - Only had 1 Clean install.... it was the very first install. every install after that was UPGRADE... time consuming as heck, with average of 2.5hr to 3hrs .... never lost a Email, memo, note nothing during all that....
so very interested in your problem.... 
Snuffy


----------



## Roxz (Feb 13, 2010)

Thanks i've done it and it says permanetly activated. I've allways had the full version since january 11th.


----------



## Snuffy1 (Feb 28, 2010)

Ahhhh yes that old slmgr.vbs -ato to activate.
very nice glad you got it working....


----------



## Roxz (Feb 13, 2010)

Snuffy1 said:


> Ahhhh yes that old slmgr.vbs -ato to activate.
> very nice glad you got it working....


 No, i ment thanks for helping me but it says that is permantently activated so i dont have a "fake original" version therefore i dont know why that BSOD is showing up.


----------



## TheOutcaste (Aug 8, 2007)

The Beta and RC both say Permanently Activated too, so that doesn't really mean anything.
Open the Admin Command Prompt again and type this command:
*SLMGR -DLV*
Post a screen shot of the window that comes up.


----------



## halcy0n (Mar 2, 2010)

I followed instructions along these lines http://www.blogsolute.com/windows-7-7600-rtm-upgrade/2969/ . Which, permitted me to change the version identification and therefore permit me to install my upgrade. I kind of regret not just doing a clean install then, as I didn't have nearly as many programs running on it as I do now.

Sincerely,

-Halcy0n


----------



## Snuffy1 (Feb 28, 2010)

That was one way to do it... yes, NOT RECOMMENDED but yes it works... only thing that left some BETA tracks in the OS... which can but not always causes problems later.... since Beta and RC had built in FAILURE DATES... DEPENDING ON NOW it was extended...

I'm sure you still have TRACKS of Beta and RC in you install.

It seems that you are more inclined then most.... so I recommend to you.
1. Boot to media and clean install your LEGIT Windows 7 to the same HDD-partation as you are currently using.
2. By doing this you current install will be called Windows.old and contained with the NEW install.
Seems to me your OK then to cmd mode & copy all files you need to the NEW CLEAN install... which then will have no TRACES of Beta & RC . then you will not have the problem your having now...

FAKE is a rather harsh term to use since the Pirates used a Genuine Copy of Windows 7 to "hack" "Modify" and therfore make it look Genuine when it really is not..
some methods to assist in Genuine or FAKE is.
start -> cmd (run as admin) @popup type slmgr.vbs -dli or -dlv or -xpr
you should see something as this:









If your Legit then do not worry and DL & Install KB971033


----------



## halcy0n (Mar 2, 2010)

I have already begun to the restarting process, which was my original reason for posting my problem threadhttp://forums.techguy.org/windows-7/907255-windows-7-beta-retail-patching.html . However, many of my programs such as word etc. want registry entries so that they start. Being perhaps over reaching i first attempted to simply copy and paste my entire old registry over as a whole to my clean install. Talk about a one way ticket to hell, I have never seen my operating system behave more awkwardly, it first began to work, bringing over icons etc. into my tool bar, even letting me open word. But, then it started giving me memory errors, until it finally blue screened. I got a short messages reading can not important all registry entries before the end, but long story short I was forced to do another clean install. Now i am busily trying to get my massive collection of software to work without too much time wasting. I am already busily looking for my office disks (hassle), I wish there was a way to simply copy over none operating system, but purely program related registry entries? 
Thank you for your time

Sincerely,




-Halcy0n


----------



## Roxz (Feb 13, 2010)

The info is in spanish i think it should be comprehensible if not tell me and ill translate it


----------



## TheOutcaste (Aug 8, 2007)

That shows you are _not_ running the RTM (released) version:
*Versión del Servicio de licencias de software: 6.1.7260.0*
The retail RTM version should show:
*Software licensing service version: 6.1.7600.16385*
The RC version is 6.1.*7100*.0. Version *6.1.7260.0* is a leaked copy of the First RTM candidate, so it's not a genuine copy.

*Fecha de finalizatión del la evaluation:01/06/2010 08:59:59 p.m*
The RC version shows:
*Evaluation End Date: 6/1/2010 4:59:59 PM*
It expires at 5 PM Pacific Time on June 1st, so looks like your system is set for the Eastern Time zone.

*Clave de producto parcial: Q7VF3
Partial Product Key: Q7VF3*
The *Q7VF3* is the last 5 digits of one of the Beta/RC keys you can easily find on the internet, though it's possible for many keys to have the same last 5 digits. If you search the Internet for those 5 letters, you can find a list of RC product keys. If the key that came with the copy you purchased matches the RC key then it's not a genuine copy.

So starting March 1 the system will shutdown every two hours, but it will still show as licensed, so this error is because you _are_ running a pre-release version..

I noticed that the *Trusted Time:* field is missing. Both the RC and the RTM versions have that field. I see no reason a Spanish language version would not have that field, so that's another sign that the OS may have been modified.

You should contact Microsoft to see if the copy of Windows you purchased is a counterfeit. You can find more info here:http://www.microsoft.com/genuine/

This could also be a result of upgrading the Beta/RC version using one of the tricks to allow upgrading instead of doing a clean install. The pre-release versions contain debugging and monitoring code that might not be removed by an upgrade, as an upgrade doesn't replace all files. This can affect performance due to the extra overhead for the debug/monitoring code, as well as the potential for bugs from the pre-release version to still be present.
If the version you purchased is genuine, your best bet is to backup your data and do a clean install.


----------



## joeten (Jan 15, 2009)

Nice summary:up:


----------



## DRAKEZERO (Mar 10, 2010)

Hi guys, i'm new here and i have the same problem, i hope you can give me some advice or help me with this, i run the cmd and used the commands i see here and this is the image:



I hope you can help me and thanks in advance.


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

You have an evaluation copy. What's the question? You need a full, legal version.


----------



## TheOutcaste (Aug 8, 2007)

The version number appears to be for the Release version, but the last 5 of the product key looks to be for the evaluation version. If that's the correct version number and hasn't been hacked, you might have just put in the wrong product key when you installed.

If you just entered the wrong key, you might be able to change it and not have to re-install. I haven't tried using an evaluation key on the release version, I would have thought it wouldn't be accepted but maybe not.

Right click *Computer*, click *Properties*
At the bottom next to the product ID is a *Change Product Key* link.
Click on that and enter the key for the version you purchased instead of the evaluation copy. It will then need to be activated, which it should do automatically.


----------



## Snuffy1 (Feb 28, 2010)

Since when is 7600 not RTM. Looks like it was installed as TRIAL version ... it has 5 -rearms left.
which is strange but thats possible for the spanish verison.

To Drakezero: Your version is RTM. 
what he needs is a LEGIT KEY.
or he can simply slmgr.vbs -rearm untill he gets a LEGIT KEY. which is what MS tended to allow, test to insure that is what you want....

http://img202.imageshack.us/img202/1141/infowin7.jpg


----------



## DRAKEZERO (Mar 10, 2010)

Thank you very much you guys, i change the key and i think it is solved but if i have any other problem i ask you again guys.

Thanks for all the help.


----------

